# Removing graphite pencil, crayon and ink marks from walls



## willow_girl

Recently I cleaned for a client whose kids had put pencil marks all over a wall. She had also bought them a rubber stamp kit, and there were inky fingerprints on the white painted breakfront and painted furniture, too! Lucky me! LOL

Anyway, I found Dawn Power Dissolver will take out both. Scrub carefully, as it's harsh and probably softens the paint a bit. 

Also, Murphy's Oil Soap will remove crayon marks from walls.


----------



## chamoisee

NICE TO KNOW. *thank you soooo much for this tip.*

Um.....does it take off black Sharpie?


----------



## willow_girl

I don't know. I haven't had a client's kid go nuts with a Sharpie yet.


----------



## ldc

Thanks for the info! Appreciate it!


----------



## SilverFlame819

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser also works well on most of that stuff... including Sharpie.  

I had the lovely pleasure of cleaning a BEAUTIFUL rental home once where the mother had let her 4 children decorate the entire house with nail polish, Sharpie, and even feces. :hammer:

The Magic Eraser took care of just about every mural in the house.


----------



## chamoisee

The magic erasers take the paint off and the Sharpie. :-(

Oh man....nail polish and feces????


----------



## SilverFlame819

I know that fingernail polish remover will take Sharpie off just about anything... but have never tried it on walls? :S

Chamoisee, you'd be horrified to see the ways tenants leave houses. I won't even get into details!! Let me just say... Up to a dozen dogs and cats indoors who do not get let out to potty for a year is not a fun call to go to.


----------



## chamoisee

Oh. My. Word. :-O


----------



## FrogTacos

SilverFlame819 said:


> I know that fingernail polish remover will take Sharpie off just about anything... but have never tried it on walls? :S
> 
> Chamoisee, you'd be horrified to see the ways tenants leave houses. I won't even get into details!! Let me just say... Up to a dozen dogs and cats indoors who do not get let out to potty for a year is not a fun call to go to.


The very nice man that lived across from my parents for YEARS passed away, his out of state kids decided to rent the house out instead of selling it. The lady that rented it had a variety of pets that went all over the floors, as did her mostly naked toddler. They were just a disgusting family. (You see a bunch of that in military communities)


----------



## jmtinmi

Krud Kutter (sold at Home Depot and the like) is a great cleaner. I first heard about this when we purchased a house and needed to remove some duct tape adhesive. One of the previous owners tenants had used duct tape to put up dozens of posters. The posters were gone, but the adhesive remained. Krud Kutter took care of it.

I've sprayed it on grimy range hoods and the grime wipes right off. I've sprayed it on range hood filters, let it sit and then ran hot water through it~~they turn out just like new.

It will even lift off dried latex paint. We have a nice office set that we purchased on craigslist. It had some ugly grey paint on the cherry finish laminate. Krud Kutter softened the paint to allow for gentle removal.

It is my go-to cleaner for everything. Even walls with crayons, ink pens, and markers.


----------



## r93000

Depending on the surface, you can use dry-erase marker to remove sharpie. Just glide the dry-erase marker over the sharpie line and buff out. This wouldn't work for most walls, but does work on wood furniture that has a poly coat.


----------



## Chixarecute

WD-40 will remove crayon.


----------



## elijah

Great tips. it is valuable one.

Thanks,
Ac repair Bay Harbor Islands


----------

